# Please Help ASAP.. BRICKED G2X



## MikeSlim

I ACCIDENTALLY BRICKED MY FRIENDS G2X. I restored it with nv flash but didnt realize i restore p990 Europe lg 2x firmware instead.. Everything loaded ( Firmware MUCH NICER) but how do i get back to g2x?? right now im downloading through wifi p999 stock firmware zip.. Can i simply flash that through clockwork? Will everything change back? even basebands? Pleasee help bc its not my phone, my friends phone.


----------



## baldwinguy77

MikeSlim said:


> I ACCIDENTALLY BRICKED MY FRIENDS G2X. I restored it with nv flash but didnt realize i restore p990 Europe lg 2x firmware instead.. Everything loaded ( Firmware MUCH NICER) but how do i get back to g2x?? right now im downloading through wifi p999 stock firmware zip.. Can i simply flash that through clockwork? Will everything change back? even basebands? Pleasee help bc its not my phone, my friends phone.


Well flashing that through clockwork will restore the system, etc. back to the G2X version but not the baseband. I would flash that first and it should still boot up, there just won't be phone service. Let me see if I can find a flashable G2X baseband.


----------



## b16

Please keep posts here... this is invaluable information.


----------



## Dewguzzler

if u have twitter try sending a tweet to my friend @deinfinityx i know he has a g2x and has a custom rom he may be able to tell u


----------



## MikeSlim

Thanks i sent him a tweet.. I knew i messed up after changing the basebands..i tried evry method but thats my one problem


----------



## MikeSlim

yeah he just rooted his.. Need a baseband asap..dont know what else to do other then say i lost the shit and put this up for sale


----------



## baldwinguy77

MikeSlim said:


> yeah he just rooted his.. Need a baseband asap..dont know what else to do other then say i lost the shit and put this up for sale


Did you flash the stock nandroid yet? Let us know what happens when you try that


----------



## djdarkknight96

@RootzWiki flashed p990 baseband on a p999? Oh not good! But if he did that he can just flash the p999 baseband over it! And yes can do in recovery or use nvflash. Depends on the updater script. IN THEORY!


----------



## MikeSlim

yeah.. it aborted evrytime.. I tried restoring a nandroid but it wouldnt even boot.. I repeated the whole process and now no files are found on my backups. I dowloaded stock from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1048274 but it aborted as well.. is there any other zip file i could try?? running out of options


----------



## MikeSlim

now i downloaded modaco file and t mobile boot came back up but now stuck in a boot loop.. making progress at least


----------



## MikeSlim

now im rstoring nandroid.. praying to god it will come back


----------



## MikeSlim

file wasnt found on nandroid be4 bc i was still on 2x... since i went into bootloop on g2x boot screen i botted back into recover and restoring his old nandroid.. hopefully this will work


----------



## MikeSlim

now its letting me do my nandroid.. in theory this might work bc it booted up to the t mobile g2x screen.. be4 i tried doing a restore but i was on the 2x boot up screen which is why i think it just froze up.. well c


----------



## MikeSlim

stuck on lg screen after nan.. the only thing i can do is just nv flash to restore p990?? im ****ed lol


----------



## djdarkknight96

Go to recovery and format system, data, cache, dalvik cache. Flash modaco rom again. Your almost there. Hopefully that will boot!


----------



## baldwinguy77

djdarkknight96 said:


> Go to recovery and format system, data, cache, dalvik cache. Flash modaco rom again. Your almost there. Hopefully that will boot!


Yep, try to format EVERY partition then install a G2X ROM or nandroid and it should boot...I'm still not sure about the network working though until we find a baseband.


----------



## djdarkknight96

Post where you got the p990 baseband.zip and I'll try and extract mine and repack the zip to push the p999 one back. The update script should tell me where it's located so I can take mine out with adb.


----------



## MikeSlim

http://android.modaco.com/content/l...rom-release-v10b-dated-1300166062-15-03-2011/ got it from here.. stuck on what to do..


----------



## djdarkknight96

The baseband was in the rom? I thought you said you flashed it separate? Nevermind, I understand now. You did a nvflash firmware restore. I'm going to ask paul brian to help but it's basically a nandroid for nvflash. I'll work on this today.


----------



## MikeSlim

djdarkknight96 said:


> The baseband was in the rom? I thought you said you flashed it separate? Nevermind, I understand now. You did a nvflash firmware restore. I'm going to ask paul brian to help but it's basically a nandroid for nvflash. I'll work on this today.


Thanks man i would appreciate it.. Not even my phone which is why i was in a rush.. i just want to get this thing back to normal for my friend. Let me know asap if u could do anything..


----------



## djdarkknight96

Looking now I also posted your issue on the site you got it from to help me make a p999 version if the same. Since it's a backup it doesn't have an updater script. I will asap! Gotta be a way!


----------



## MikeSlim

thats what i keep saying.. i never truely bricked a phone be4.. and im an idiot i always make sure im downloading p999 and not p990.. ridiculous i made that mistake.. Thanks for all the help


----------



## djdarkknight96

MikeSlim said:


> Thanks man i would appreciate it.. Not even my phone which is why i was in a rush.. i just want to get this thing back to normal for my friend. Let me know asap if u could do anything..


Have you tried doing this restore? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1054492


----------



## baldwinguy77

djdarkknight96 said:


> Have you tried doing this restore? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1054492


That's only for flashing the stock or CWM recovery...the problem is I don't think there is a G2X baseband image yet.


----------



## djdarkknight96

Hmmm, paul has not responded yet. I'm going to look for where the baseband is located. Searching google and xda I get nothing!


----------



## MikeSlim

baldwinguy77 said:


> That's only for flashing the stock or CWM recovery...the problem is I don't think there is a G2X baseband image yet.


there lyes the problem


----------



## lf35

Any news on the G2x baseband?

I bricked mine too.


----------



## jay2487

Can the baseband not be pulled from a nandroid of stock?


----------



## lf35

jay2487 said:


> Can the baseband not be pulled from a nandroid of stock?


Fortunately, I got everything working again.

Thanks to this post:
http://android.modaco.com/topic/337...rs-read-this/page__view__findpost__p__1686090


----------



## baldwinguy77

lf35 said:



> Fortunately, I got everything working again.
> 
> Thanks to this post:
> http://android.modaco.com/topic/337...rs-read-this/page__view__findpost__p__1686090


Glad to hear you got everything working and thanks for sharing. To any others having this problem, you may want to try updating your device using the LG support tool since "official" Gingerbread has been released. I'm not sure if it'll work, but it's worth a try, considering it flashes a new baseband.


----------



## gypsy214

guys i have a g2x p999. what happened here? did you flashed a 2x p990 rom on the g2x? and changed your baseband?
but i mean could you go like home, see apps and stuff like that and just didnt recognized tmobile sim card?
or you just flashed the wrong nvflash?

the reason i'm asking is because i have an extra g2x for texting rom and teaks and do stuff like this, so please tell what happened


----------



## Danishswag

It looks like the OP flashed a p990 ROM on the p999 (G2X), they have different partitions and a different baseband, so it simply does not work at all. Even with an extra g2x, I suggest you don't, unless you're willing to modify the O2X ROMs enough to flash them on the G2X properly.

On as side note, I thought people didn't usually include basebands with ROMs anymore, bad things tend to happen.


----------



## bee1

MikeSlim said:


> I ACCIDENTALLY BRICKED MY FRIENDS G2X. I restored it with nv flash but didnt realize i restore p990 Europe lg 2x firmware instead.. Everything loaded ( Firmware MUCH NICER) but how do i get back to g2x?? right now im downloading through wifi p999 stock firmware zip.. Can i simply flash that through clockwork? Will everything change back? even basebands? Pleasee help bc its not my phone, my friends phone.


you should just try to flash it stock and root it and do it again


----------



## itchickie

Hi guys I am having the same issue. I tried to download the update to my g2x through lg updater tool...I got 30% through the update and it sticks on please wait while updating, etc. I have rebooted the phone at least 100 times today using the recovery (power+volume down) option. I see the options listed and I can scroll, however the power button is NOT allowing me to choose/select the wipe/data/factory reset. Help!


----------



## itchickie

http://www.lg.com/us/support/mc-support/mobile-phone-support.jsp this is what I was stupidly attempting.


----------

